
Authentication with Hash Chains in C - brenns10
http://brennan.io/2016/06/19/hashchains-in-c/
======
yifanlu
For the IRC bot, is there protection against an attacker with superior
connection seeing the message first and replaying the hash before the bot sees
the original message? Also maybe you can use a Merkle tree to tradeoff storage
and verification time?

